# Let's Go for a Scenic Drive in Norway!



## SeaBreeze

More interesting photos here...

http://www.odditycentral.com/travel...ways-amazing-island-linking-scenic-route.html


----------



## rkunsaw

Nice ride, thank you.


----------



## Diwundrin

Luverly. Thanks SB


----------



## Katybug

So beautiful, but this can't have been filmed in winter.


----------



## Anne

Very pretty scenery, Seabreeze...thanks for posting it.   Also noted one of the Aurora on there; almost makes me homesick.


----------



## Old Hipster

Man that is spectacular!


----------



## Jackie22

Try this one from that same group on Norway....fasten your seatbelt..lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7e83KACnF9o

Thanks SB, wonderful videos.


----------



## CeeCee

Beautiful!  I've personally been on 2 scenic drives...17 mile drive in Pebble Beach, CA. And the road to Hana in Maui.

I wish I could do them all, I love traveling and if I won the lottery that is what I would be doing, a trip around the world.

And not just the touristy spots but out of the way places and little towns and villages as long as its not too inconvenient.  I will do an outhouse but I need my coffee first thing in the morning!


----------



## Jackie22

I've done those two drives too, CeeCee, in my opinion the drive up the coast of California, from Central California on up north is the most beautiful in the country.

And I agree the small, off the main road towns are the best, especially for antiquing and great mom and pop restaurants.....Arkansas comes to mind.


----------



## CeeCee

Are you talking about Hwy 1?

Ive done that drive going south.


----------



## Jackie22

Yes, Hwy 1...the last time we went south from Monterey to Cambria then inland and up the freeway back to San Jose.


----------



## Pappy

Jackie22 said:


> Yes, Hwy 1...the last time we went south from Monterey to Cambria then inland and up the freeway back to San Jose.



I had my chance to do the Rt.1 drive back in 57 while stationed in CA, but never took it. Isn't there parts of that road that have fallen into the ocean?


----------



## Fern

Nice scenic drive,Thanks for that Seabreeze


----------



## SeaBreeze

CeeCee said:


> Beautiful!  I've personally been on 2 scenic drives...17 mile drive in Pebble Beach, CA. And the road to Hana in Maui.



Ahh, nice someone else here enjoyed that road to Hana, we even had a Hana rotisserie chicken at the little store there, and fed some bits to the stray Maui cats!   Maui No Ka Oi!...Maui is the best!  We took a couple of vacations in Hawaii years ago, when I was still wearing French cut bikinis, lol.  We were there a few weeks each time, and always rented a car and explored wherever we could drive on our own, always avoided the crowds and tourists.  Everything was great there, beautiful black and white sand beaches, crystal clear water...plenty of places to be alone and enjoy the surroundings.  We flew to different islands like Hilo, Molokai, Kauai, etc.   Good memories and great times!  Loved that kalua pig....mmmm, good! :woohoo:


----------



## Rainee

Love that scenic drive , its nice to see other countries which we have never seen and maybe never will.
I did that scenic drive too CeeCee in a coach travel from Anaheim to San Francisco along that ocean road.. loved it.. also have done many scenic drives in Europe.. the one through Switzerland and also Italy down that winding mountain wheee!  so good .. so many places to visit.. isnt there all unique in their own ways.. thanks for sharing this one Sea Breeze..


----------

